
Predictions Scorecard - aficionado
http://rodneybrooks.com/predictions-scorecard-2019-january-01/
======
jstanley
> A flying car can be purchased by any US resident if they have enough money.
> - No Earlier Than 2036

I'm pretty sure you can already buy a helicopter or even a private jet.

~~~
beefman
Helicopters and jets aren't street-legal wheeled vehicles.

------
hliyan
A few of my own, from various notes jotted down over the years (adjust to to
reflect present realities):

A new smartphone form factor -- most likely a smaller, thicker (but less
dense) palm-fitting form factor with rounded edges and surfaces: 2020

First commercial lab grown meat product: 2022

First detection of free Oxygen or other signs of life in an extra-solar
planetary atmosphere: 2024

Major social upheavals against income inequality in the US and western Europe,
with possible economic depression: 2024

Electric vehicle sales overtake gasoline vehicles: 2025

Last coal plant in the world decommissioned: 2030

Next manned lunar landing: 2040

First man on Mars: NIML (due to worldwide socioeconomic decline)

~~~
DennisP
JUST was hoping to have lab-grown chicken nuggets for sale by the end of 2018,
"subject to regulatory considerations."

[https://www.just-food.com/news/just-planning-to-launch-
lab-g...](https://www.just-food.com/news/just-planning-to-launch-lab-grown-
chicken-product-this-year_id140252.aspx)

Regarding Mars, I think at this point it depends more on SpaceX internet
satellite profits than on overall socioeconomic conditions.

